# Components for SB9



## twhite (Sep 23, 2022)

Here are some of my bits I made for my SB9 so far
Thread dial. Originally printed one but I decided to reverse engineer and make out of Alum body brass dial and use the printed gear
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next is a steady rest. It will accommodate 2-7/8” dia. 3” if I mod the fingers. Also a few blocks for dial indicators
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then all the goodies for a 3C collet setup. Made all components and purchased the 3C collets Chinesium. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up is an indexer that mounts on the back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Sep 23, 2022)

Next a QCTP and assorted holders. Also Boring bar holders. You be to mount to the compound. Then a larger one to mount in place of the compound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Also in the picture is an ER 32 collet made from a scrapped out CAT40 holder. Originally made for my Wards 10”. I have that machine still. 




Lastly is a taper attachment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








A drip oiler 







Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## extropic (Sep 23, 2022)

Very nicely done.   

You've been doing this for a while. What took you so long to register at H-M? LOL

I have a couple of questions: In the picture showing the 3C collet rack, I want to be sure I understand what I'm looking at. The larger round piece in the lower right corner of the rack looks like it might be a collet adaptor sleeve. Is that correct?
I don't have any experience with SBs so, what is the internal taper of the spindle?
Is the straight rod (lying on the table) a knock-out for the collet sleeve?
What is the larger round piece in the lower left corner of the rack?
Do you use the 'stop' when using collets or is it in the picture just to keep the drawbar from rolling off the table? If you use it in conjunction with collets, please explain.


----------



## twhite (Sep 23, 2022)

extropic said:


> Very nicely done.
> 
> You've been doing this for a while. What took you so long to register at H-M? LOL
> 
> ...



The piece in the lower right is the collet adapter. The SB9 uses a MT3 in the headstock and MT2 tail stock. 

The block looking thing is the bracket that clamps to the bed. There is a hole that accepts that rod you see then the collet rack mounts on top of that

I was a lurker for years. Finally decided to join so I could see the pictures











Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## extropic (Sep 23, 2022)

Thanks for the explanation and additional pictures.

What is the larger round piece in the lower left corner of the collet rack?


----------



## twhite (Sep 23, 2022)

extropic said:


> Thanks for the explanation and additional pictures.
> 
> What is the larger round piece in the lower left corner of the collet rack?



That holds the threaded nose protector when not on the machine. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## sn8kboy (Sep 23, 2022)

Hey Tom

Have you used the steady rest yet if yes what have you used it on?

Paul


----------



## twhite (Sep 23, 2022)

sn8kboy said:


> Hey Tom
> 
> Have you used the steady rest yet if yes what have you used it on?
> 
> Paul



No not yet. I have to make a permanent home for it. I cannot do much as it had to move outside to use at the moment. 

I am trying to get all the tooling and stuff made while I can. That way if I get to retire I will have it. 

I am fortunate that I can make things at work between real jobs. 

Tom


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## SLK001 (Sep 23, 2022)

Are you casting the parts from aluminum?


----------



## sn8kboy (Sep 23, 2022)

Also how did you mark the collet sizes on that piece of aluminum. It looks very professional. I have a laser engraver that I am using for similar projects. I just marked the arbor that I made with the diameter of the shaft and the hole size for the saws.


----------



## twhite (Sep 23, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> Are you casting the parts from aluminum?



No all from billet. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Sep 23, 2022)

sn8kboy said:


> Also how did you mark the collet sizes on that piece of aluminum. It looks very professional. I have a laser engraver that I am using for similar projects. I just marked the arbor that I made with the diameter of the shaft and the hole size for the saws.
> 
> View attachment 421176



No I did that on a CNC HAASVF3. At work. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## sn8kboy (Sep 23, 2022)

twhite said:


> No I did that on a CNC HAASVF3. At work.
> 
> 
> Cutting oil is my blood.


Ahhh okay that looks fantastic! Looked to good to be stamped in.


----------



## twhite (Sep 23, 2022)

sn8kboy said:


> Ahhh okay that looks fantastic! Looked to good to be stamped in.



I dig your laser etching on your saw mandrel. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## SLK001 (Sep 24, 2022)

twhite said:


> Cutting oil is my blood.


I'm betting that this makes transfusions difficult!


----------



## twhite (Sep 24, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> I'm betting that this makes transfusions difficult!



Only if I don’t go to Jiffy Lube. I can get by on 0-30 in a pinch. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 24, 2022)

Did you do the dividing disk on CNC also?  Hard to picture drilling all those holes by hand
-Mark
ps very nice work on the taper attachment and steady


----------



## twhite (Sep 24, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> Did you do the dividing disk on CNC also? Hard to picture drilling all those holes by hand
> -Mark
> ps very nice work on the taper attachment and steady



I did do it on a CNC. I drew it out on MasterCam
Here is a link to the taper attachment 



			Taper Attachment Plans
		



Cutting oil is my blood.


----------

